# I am grateful for...



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

all that the terrific members of the Buzz have to offer in wisdom, ingenuity,
humor and support.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Not being dead.
Damn near bought the farm the day before thanksgiving once, from cracking my head on the pavement. 
I even can still walk, talk, boat, and miss spell words! 

Happy camper!!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

All the people who have helped me and shared their knowledge with me. Presented to me the opportunities to enjoy endeavors and goals that I thought would be difficult for me to achieve. Would of responded earlier to this post but I visited with friends at a location with very poor reception (The nerve of them, to not warn me).


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, mattman and raymo; glad you are alive and for sharing!


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Getting back into kayaking...and my 10 yo son following in my paddle strokes.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Awesome, Dejan Smaic!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I am grateful for flowing water (hope for good snow pack!) and the friends I have meet and the good times I have experienced because of it. Both in it's liquid and frozen forms.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm grateful to be walking and on the right side of the dirt for another Thanksgiving despite all the stupid things I have done.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Well, all right, kengore and Colorado Dave, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*I am Grateful!*

For all the great rivers in Colorado especially this awesome Arkansas River running through Salida. 

And very grateful to all the boaters that have helped make Riverboat Works the
successful river equipment store for the past 15 years. Without all our loyal customers and now dear friends we would have never pulled it off.

Thanks to all and Happy Holidays. See you on the river in 2018!


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

Autoboofs, hypalon, self bailing floors, high water, thong underwear, hydroponic weed, my labrador, and the archive of shit talking that I read on the buzz during the winter months.


----------

